# ok cleaned off my old Hard Drive - Got DVD?



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Ok so I clean off 1 of my hard drives late last night and reinstalled them on my new large TB drive.

99 gigs of Lossless music I ripped to it off my originals. If anyone wants them, you buy the blank dvd's and pay actual shipping and they are yours... I will simply just give you the loaded DVD's of Flac and Wav " Lossless " i keep your blanks. good stuff, rock, SQ, and much more- some is 2012 stuff.



PM if your interested.


*These are GONE ( Roughly 340 Albums )..... Will be clean off another drive this weekend......*


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

PMed


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

what if someone were to just ship you a portable HDD?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

chad said:


> what if someone were to just ship you a portable HDD?


Sure I suppose, but you get all of the quality lossless rips, not gonna go in and delete the music you not interested in ( you can do that )

You pay for shipping it back. :thumbsup:


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

It's like mail-order Sharescan. Fantastic. Too bad I'm not home to mail you some stuff.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

DAT said:


> Sure I suppose, but you get all of the quality lossless rips, not gonna go in and delete the music you not interested in ( you can do that )
> 
> You pay for shipping it back. :thumbsup:


I had to order an enclosure for a drive. I'll contact you when I get it slapped together.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Preference between DVD-R or DVD+R? I might just have newegg ship you one of these direct  Newegg.com - memorex 4.7GB 16X DVD-R 25 Packs Spindle Disc Model 05638


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

The +R just means you can add, the (-) in -R is not a negative, it's a dash.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

This is terrific offer!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Victor_inox said:


> This is terrific offer!


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Actually there is a such thing as both a negative & plus DVD. They are different record formats. Also, the +R DVD is NOT a disk you can add to later. You'd need the DVD+/-RW (RW for re-writable).

+R is the newer standard and some drives are only good for reading -R and don't like +R, other drives will read both. Supposedly the +R discs are less prone to errors.



chad said:


> The +R just means you can add, the (-) in -R is not a negative, it's a dash.


I just bought another 4TB of storage this past weekend. Realized my current video, photo, music & document selection had my drives all maxed out


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Offroader5 said:


> Actually there is a such thing as both a negative & plus DVD. They are different record formats. Also, the +R DVD is NOT a disk you can add to later. You'd need the DVD+/-RW (RW for re-writable).
> 
> +R is the newer standard and some drives are only good for reading -R and don't like +R, other drives will read both. Supposedly the +R discs are less prone to errors.


Wow, I totally missed the mark, my bad, I went back and re-studied up.



> DVD-R (pronounced "DVD dash R") and DVD+R (pronounced "DVD plus R") are nearly identical formats. The discs look the same and are both supported by most DVD-ROM drives and DVD burners. The only difference between the formats is the way they determine the location of the laser beam on the disc. DVD-R discs use tiny marks along the grooves in the discs, called land prepits, to determine the laser position. DVD+R discs do not have land prepits, but instead measure the "wobble frequency" as the laser moves toward the outside of the disc.
> 
> The DVD-R format was developed by Pioneer and was released in the second half of 1997. DVD+R was developed by Sony and Philips and was introduced in 2002. Companies that support DVD-R include Pioneer, Toshiba, Hitachi, and Panasonic, while companies that support DVD+R include Sony, Philips, Hewlett-Packard, Ricoh, and Yamaha.





Offroader5 said:


> I just bought another 4TB of storage this past weekend. Realized my current video, photo, music & document selection had my drives all maxed out


Happens quick don't it :?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

DAT you got email from here as something is weird about my PM stuff, I need to look into that.


----------



## BassnTruck (May 27, 2010)

I am down. Shoot me an address to send some disks.

Edit:

I have about 65 gigs of lossless with all sorts of stuff. I will make the deal for you even better. How about a trade? I will send you the 65 gigs I have and 35gb of blank dvd-rs you send me the 100gb you have.

Screw the r i a a :laugh:

I have 1tb of my DVD collection ripped also.


----------

